# Jupiter II In-Flight Dio Idea



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Idea: the Jupiter II in flight with upcoming Moebius Pod poised just under the bottom of an open bay door. Should be pretty simple scratch build. Anybody know of what the inside of the pod dock bay looked like? Any episodes showing it? 

Internet found screen grabs:




























A big *Thank You* to all the sites these pictures are from!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Idea details:*

Here are some thoughts: 

My Jupiter II hull halves fit together perfectly when the interior is not installed, but are slightly ajar when in place. It is my own fault and are due to the screws I used and the big light wires I taped in. No worries. I'll display it apart most of the time, anyway. The interior lights are completely independent of of the fusion/upper dome lights. So I'll display the two side by side at IPMS meetings and what not. Cool.

Brings me to Pod idea. Cut away the bay doors, scratch build a simple box in the empty hull, with interior details, and hang the completed Pod just under the bay. Everything would be static displayed. You could use a thin, clear plastic rod punched down through the top of the Pod, and the other end up in the "roof" of the bay room. You could then mount the whole ship up "in the air" like Tim Nolan did, so it would all be viewable. You could also leave it all removable and display the J2 with the bay doors closed. 

Sorry to ramble------Thoughts? :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

One problem.....the Moebius Pod will be twice as big when compared to the one in those shots. The Pod used for filming was half scale with the 4 foot Jupiter 2.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> One problem.....the Moebius Pod will be twice as big when compared to the one in those shots. The Pod used for filming was half scale with the 4 foot Jupiter 2.


Sorry. My bad. I meant the new kit that would be scaled to the J2. :wave:

Here's a link to details:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _will be_


Sorry, again. That was a stupid response of me! Dang it! I thought I was on to something.....but I'm glad you guys know your stuff! Thanks, RSN.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Now I'm dying to see the thing built up and put next to the ol' girl!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Sorry. My bad. I meant the new kit that would be scaled to the J2. :wave:
> 
> Here's a link to details:
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


I know the kit will be in scale with the Jupiter 2, the problem is, the door on the bottom of the Jupiter 2 is half the size it would need to be, when compared to 1/35 Space Pod. The Johnny Lightning Pod would be more the size you would need to create the look of the Pod coming out of the 1/35 Jupiter 2. The effect in the show was an optical illusion to make the Jupiter 2 look bigger and able to accomodate the Pod! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> I know the kit will be in scale with the Jupiter 2, the problem is, the door on the bottom of the Jupiter 2 is half the size it would need to be, when compared to 1/35 Space Pod. The Johnny Lightning Pod would be more the size you would need to create the look of the Pod coming out of the 1/35 Jupiter 2. The effect in the show was an optical illusion to make the Jupiter 2 look bigger and able to accomodate the Pod! :thumbsup:


Thank you, Sir! (when I read my response back over again, I realized my mistake) *AND* it sounded like a stealthy way of saying "RSN don't know nuthin'". Too many of you guys have given you blood, sweat and time to figure out these things for us dumb-dumbs! I, for one, am much appreciative! 


I need to be more courteous! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I still plan to get more mileage out of this very expensive build. A simple landscape with the upper hull half and interior, with Pod, Chariot and the inevitable aftermarket equipment around the camp......Kickin'!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Thank you, Sir! (when I read my response back over again, I realized my mistake) *AND* it sounded like a stealthy way of saying "RSN don't know nuthin'". Too many of you guys have given you blood, sweat and time to figure out these things for us dumb-dumbs! I, for one, am much appreciative!
> 
> 
> I need to be more courteous! :wave:


You said nothing out of line. I didn't take anything you said the wrong way. I felt I had not been clear in how I was describing the size differance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, you can enlarge the Pod Bay door! Why not? I'm always up for something different!! I had thought of doing an in-flight with the asteroids coming at it! I am building my display base on my current J2 having the ship elevated 9" above the base floor on lucite rods. I did it with full intentions of having room to display that pod and chariot kits if they ever come out!!!!


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

When I read in *The Saucer Fleet* of the "pod dropper" using a half-scale pod, I did some measurements and noticed that a full scale lower deck would fit nicely within the radius defined by the inner edge of the pod door (meaning whoever located the pod doors did some thought). 

I mention this NOT to re-open discussion of ship enlargement, the impossibility of a second deck, etc., but to point out that, were the ship rescaled to the pod, adjacent space for a SECOND pod would be available. What vessel carries but a single auxiliary?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Well, *you can enlarge the Pod Bay door! * Why not? I'm always up for something different!! I had thought of doing an in-flight with the asteroids coming at it! I am building my display base on my current J2 having the ship elevated 9" above the base floor on lucite rods. I did it with full intentions of having room to display that pod and chariot kits if they ever come out!!!!


Yea. But you never saw me in my boxers at 2am with my Dremel tool buzzing over a model...eyes glazed over....hands trembling....Not a pretty sight.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Yea. But you never saw me in my boxers at 2am with my Dremel tool buzzing over a model...eyes glazed over....hands trembling....Not a pretty sight.


Oh my goodness, I've been scared for life......


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

EGADS I hope I never do!!! LMAO!!!! 

That does remind of a funny incident a few years back, during a model contest on the Showorod site Daves Showrod Rally. We had all posted our photos of finished builds for the contest, and one of my buddies (who's a real character) posted on one of the guys photos "NOTE TO SELF: WEAR BOXER SHORTS AS CHROME PARTS ARE LIKE A MIRROR". I couldn't figure out what the hell he was talking about until I went back and studied the photo, and sure enough, reflected in a large chrome part is this guy standing there in his tidy-whities taking the photo!! It was absolutley hilarious!!!!! REMEMBER THAT!!! 

And hey, follow your ideas and do something different. There are dozens of nicely built J2's out there, and most of them look EXACTLY the same to an extent. Nobody has done what you are talking about doing, so do it!!!! I'd love to see it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tim Nolan said:


> And hey, follow your ideas and do something different. There are dozens of nicely built J2's out there, and most of them look EXACTLY the same to an extent. Nobody has done what you are talking about doing, so do it!!!! I'd love to see it!!! :thumbsup:


Me too. I love to see different takes on existing kits. And dioramas rock.
I momentarily toyed with the idea of a diorama showing a memorial of the Jupiter 2 after returning to Earth at the Smithsonian with a commemorative metal sign & ropes & visitors & stuff with the ship's windows cracked & the hull beat to felgercarb... it'd look petty dramatic, making you imagine all the stuff we didn't see that they went through to get home... BUT.... truthfully, I just couldn't DO that to the ship- it'd hurt me too much!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

What great timing. Last night I began sifting through the third season episodes with the intention of making a reference movie of all the scenes featuring the Pod in chronological order. So far I'm up to episode 8.

Pic 1. The Pod first appears in episode 3 "Kidnapped In Space." Dr. Smith tries to sneak off to a nearby planet in the Pod. Notice that the door slides upwards. Since this is upstairs, the door must be sticking up out the top of the J2. 










Pic 2. From the same ep. The first time we see the Pod leave the Jupiter 2.










Pic 3. Episode 4 "Hunter's Moon." Our first look at the pod bay doors.










Pic 4. The pod bay doors half open.










Pic 5. Doors fully open, and the Pod is out. It's hard to figure out exactly what we're looking at here. We'd expect the opening to be a riser shaft leading straight up to the ground floor, to where the Pod normally parks itself.










Pic 6. Episode 8 "Flight To The Future." Similar to the scene in episode 3, but clearer, without the greenish tinge.










Pic 7. This is the sort of thing I was looking for, along with good shots of the Pod Interior. We see Dr. Smith walk straight into the Pod, so, the Pod is either standing in a lowered floor section, or perhaps it's being suspended on cables, like an elevator, at the top of the riser shaft. Compare this shot to the first pic. The Pod is now closer to the door than it was in its first appearance.










Pic 8. I've outlined the J2 doorway in green to highlight that the room used to enter the Pod is not as wide as the Pod. To the right we can see the Pod door, opened ninety degrees, touching the right wall. To the left, part of the left side of the Pod is obscured by the left wall of the entrance room.










All the best,

Glenn


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Amazing work! And what a weird mistake. Even with Irwin's track record on such things. I bet from that first appearance, someone on the set said "the Pod couldn't possibly be way out that far", and they changed it to at least be closer in and *sort of* fit in the upper level. Can you see if they ever fixed the sliding door so it slid left or right in subsequent episodes? 

Here's another aftermarket idea:
Someone should mock out a resin fake pod front to fit facing in to that door. TSDS was certainly on to something with the decal. You could cut the door out or make it a slider, and see an actual 3-D, paintable Pod facade.
:wave:

Thanks again for taking the time to screen-grab and post those!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> Notice that the door slides upwards. Since this is upstairs, the door must be sticking up out the top of the J2.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! "sticking up out the top-"
CLASSIC!!!!:lol:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> Wow. Amazing work! And what a weird mistake. Even with Irwin's track record on such things. I bet from that first appearance, someone on the set said "the Pod couldn't possibly be way out that far", and they changed it to at least be closer in and *sort of* fit in the upper level. Can you see if they ever fixed the sliding door so it slid left or right in subsequent episodes?


I'm baffled why any of that would bother them...because their "fix" would now have the pod tearing out the left wall of the access way, and breaking that black piping on the left wall on its way down. None of it makes sense, but it doesn't have to...it's the Irwin Allen universe where logic doesn't apply. I'm okay with that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

flyingfrets said:


> their "fix" would now have the pod tearing out the left wall of the access way, and breaking that black piping on the left wall on its way down


Oh no; the pod disengages the wall & pulls back one foot as it's internal artificial gravity nullification field lets it slide free of the Jupiter's mag-locks.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Where's Dr. Who, when you need him? Or the Zookeeper, for that matter. Now that was a good episode.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Or the Zookeeper, for that matter. Now that was a good episode.


Nearly every season one episode is a good episode IMO!:thumbsup:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to screen-grab and post those!!


No worries. :thumbsup: I'm up to episode 12, and the Pod made another appearance in episode 9 "Collision Of The Planets" utilizing the same footage from "Hunter's Moon".

My original intention was to place the Pod in it's upstairs location, but looking at the episodes it's not going to be all that easy. The resin, decal or scratchbuilt front might be the answer. Here's a pic with my estimation of how much of the Pod rear is exposed to the entrance room.










Slightly off topic is the "Utility Room" located between the flight recorder and stairs. It changes almost constantly, depending on what the story requires. So far in season 3, it's the landing at the top of another set of stairs leading outside the Jupiter 2. Here's a pic of John and Don re-entering from outside.










If I find any better pics of the pod entering or leaving the J2 I'll post them.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> Slightly off topic is the "Utility Room" located between the flight recorder and stairs. It changes almost constantly, depending on what the story requires. So far in season 3, it's the landing at the top of another set of stairs leading outside the Jupiter 2. Here's a pic of John and Don re-entering from outside.


LOL, that's nonsense (the picture, not your comments). You can see the rear porthole through the doorway, and that's just not possible given the dimensions. I'm doing a J2 model right now, and the porthole would NEED to be slanted like the one near the weapons locker in front. And WAAY farther back & more to the right!
Oh my Allen! This is infuriating!!! 
:freak:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't try to make sense of it. It'll make your head hurt!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> Don't try to make sense of it. It'll make your head hurt!!


But it CAN be made sense of! It *Can*! *It CAN!!!*

OUCh.... Ooops. Brain aneurism there.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

OUCH is right. Ive HAD one --- and you don't want it . It hurts.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, that's nonsense (the picture, not your comments).


They probably changed the "Utility Room" into a set of stairs because, for season 3, the sets were moved to another soundstage, and the existing stairs went nowhere. Either someone forgot to cut out the manhole, or the new location didn't have a sub-floor.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> Either someone forgot to cut out the manhole, or the new location didn't have a sub-floor.


Either way Glenn, thanks heaps for posting these shots- it's really fascinating!:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

The upper deck interior and campsite exterior was filmed on stage 11 for seasons 1 & 2 while the lower deck was on stage 17. For the third season, the campsite/ upper level was also moved to stage 17.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Slightly off topic is the "Utility Room"_


That's just shoddy stage setting. They could have at least put a fake hole there. Or maybe a fake closed hatch. (or mirror )

*Like this:*










Shameless plug, but it's about the only creative idea I've had! HA! :tongue:

If you look down at this at just the right angle, you can see a giant eyeball looking back at you. Hey, that might make a scary episode. :freak:

*"Crush, kill, destroy!"*


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> Shameless plug, but it's about the only creative idea I've had! HA! :tongue:


That's okay. I'm planning to use your mirror idea when I build my J2.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

GlennME said:


> That's okay. I'm planning to use your mirror idea when I build my J2.


Pre-cut 1"x1" packages of 10 sold at Micheal's. Easy breezy!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> That's okay. I'm planning to use your mirror idea when I build my J2.


Why not just cut the hole & follow it with doi n g the l
o we r 
d e c
k.
..
Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

"Save yourself the trip William. There is no lower deck"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> "Save yourself the trip William. There is no lower deck"


Is that anything like, "There is no spoon"?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope. It's from "The Cave Of The Wizards"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Damn that's cool.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> Nope. It's from "The Cave Of The Wizards"


Ahhhh, well, time for a confession here: I don't own season two- only 1 & 3. 
Don't hate me...


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

You can watch them online free on Hulu.com. Thats actually a pretty good one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> You can watch them online free on Hulu.com. Thats actually a pretty good one.


My Son & I recently watched "Trip Through The Robot" there. Too much recycled VTTBOTS junk & not enough J2 space action!
:tongue:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

The Robot's diode timer looks very phallic to me. SOMEONE has a filthy mind. It's either me or the set decorator.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Could be both!:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- it's my Robot holding my Robot for my J2 model when completed!










It's so nice I had to post it twice!:thumbsup:


----------



## AF1963 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been watching (not continuously) Lost in Space for almost 46 years and you guys have ruined the fantasy for me! I never noticed so many of the inconsistencies you folks have found. Oh, sure, some I noticed years ago, like in the episode “Target Earth” where when the Jupiter 2 returns to the alien plant the Space Pod is outside when just 10 minuets earlier it was inside the ship! But all the other details you guys notice is mind boggling.:roll:

I need to get some sleep now. My youthful innocense :tongue: is ebbing way!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

AF1963 said:


> you guys have ruined the fantasy for me!


Quick! Go watch "My Friend, Mr. Nobody" and forget what you've read here!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I remember rocks. Rocks bubbling.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey- it's my Robot holding my Robot for my J2 model when completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now *that's* dang cool! Am I missing your thread or other posts? I gotta go hunting! (Looks like a scene with the tiny toy robots following King Daddy)


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry to report, but so far they just keep recycling the same two scenes of the Pod leaving the J2.

Meanwhile, check this out. These pics are from episode 16 "Target Earth." 










Edit: Late edit removed
.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

GlennME said:


> Sorry to report, but so far they just keep recycling the same two scenes of the Pod leaving the J2.
> 
> Meanwhile, check this out. These pics are from episode 16 "Target Earth."


What in the world? Surly they did not film on two stages? And it looks like there is no "cut out" in the floor where they could lift it up and out! The closed floor looks clearly seamless. But cool work! God, either you're enjoying the heck out of the marathon or you'll never want to see another LiS again!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Does the Pod door continue to move up and down?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it does.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> God, either you're enjoying the heck out of the marathon or you'll never want to see another LiS again!


Oops, looks like my late edit went in after you replied.

I'm not watching these episodes in real time. I'm using a program called Videoredo to whip through the episodes and keep the scenes I want to use for reference. At this quick rate of viewing, inconsistencies become very obvious. 

"Target Earth" is one bizarre episode. This show was clearly filmed at different times, because changes in the stairs/elevator area are fast and furious. The "basic" version of the set has no manhole, while for the "improved" version a manhole has been created. Here's a list of the times the set changes during the show.

02:00 no manhole

09:00 manhole

28:00 no manhole

34:00 manhole

36:00 no manhole

All the best,

Glenn


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That's too funny!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> What in the world? Surly they did not film on two stages?


I've gone back and looked at the two scenes "with manhole" wondering if they're old stock footage from season 2 episodes.

At the 9:00 minute mark, it's definitely not stock footage. The villainous clay creature appears on the set. My only explanation is that they must've filmed some of this episode at the end of season 2 before the sets were moved (shrugs shoulders).  The same for the scene at the 34:00 minute mark. Will and the Robot refer to the events taking place in that episode.











More fun stuff:

In "The Time Merchant" Dr. Smith returns from 1997 but it's not Jonathan Harris. It's a stunt double wearing one of the mass produced masks left over from "The Space Destructors."










In "The Promised Planet" we can see a Beatles poster on the wall of Edgar's pad. Did anybody ever really wear those glasses?











.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> it's not Jonathan Harris. It's a stunt double wearing one of the mass produced masks left over from "The Space Destructors."


Hoboy!!! We just saw that ep a couple of weeks ago, and neither my Son nor I noticed that!!!!:drunk:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is why I just _build_ the models,....If I want an in flight thingy,..I'll ZOOM it around the room.
When nobody's looking.....

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I'll ZOOM it around the room.


Steve, how old are you? "ZOOM it around the room"....?:freak:

*ADULTS* engage the light & sound system & _simulate filmed model motion_.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Chris,

I'm 45, and I zoom every single one I build around the room. (WHEN NOBODY'S LOOKING!!) I notice the dog looks at me funny when I do it though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> Chris,
> I'm 45, and I zoom every single one I build around the room.


*shakes head face*
It saddens me to hear of such childish antics amongst my brother model makers.
You will never hear of ME....
you'll...

_OKAY, OKAY, I ZOOM MY VIPERS, MY GALACTICA, MY MIG-31, MY TINY JUPITERS, MY AIRWOLF, MY ENTERPRISES, MY SHUTTLECRAFT, MY FLYING SUB...
ARE YOU HAPPY NOW? MY SON LAFFS AT ME; MY CATS STARE IN DISBELIEF, AND MY WIFE SMIRKS._

I am disgraced....

But I have FUN!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*...Getting back on Topic..*

*I think this is an excellent idea for a diorama!:thumbsup:*

*Another 'outside of the box" Thinker!!Bravo Sir, Bravo!!*

*Yes the little Johnny Lightning Space Pod is the way to go on this..I would remove the plastic landing gear and scratch build my own..among other things:thumbsup:..*

*Good Luck!!*
*and have fun!!!*


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was hoping to kinda a modify that new kit to place the pod in its docking area with the door open to show the inside of the pod from the flight deck

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Rl3058 said:


> I was hoping to kinda a modify that new kit to place the pod in its docking area with the door open to show the inside of the pod from the flight deck
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


No, sorry; it can't be done.

Unless you BELIEVE it can!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> *...Getting back on Topic..*
> 
> *I think this is an excellent idea for a diorama!:thumbsup:*
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a lot invested in this model. I'd like to see it get some mileage/ duel use.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rl3058 said:


> I was hoping to kinda a modify that new kit to place the pod in its docking area with the door open to show the inside of the pod from the flight deck
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


Interesting idea. I can't wait to see the little pod built and put next to the J2. But I think beatlepaul is right. The smaller Johnny Lightening toy might be the way to go. But no interior detail.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I have a lot invested in this model. I'd like to see it get some mileage/ duel use.


I'm sure you'll achieve it. And fun is the key, IMO.:thumbsup:
My own PL J2 is just a joy. And I'll actually finish it... one of these months...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Interesting idea. I can't wait to see the little pod built and put next to the J2. But I think beatlepaul is right. The smaller Johnny Lightening toy might be the way to go. But no interior detail.


Wait- is the JL Pod in scale to the J2 model? I would think it's sort of in scale with the Polar Lights one, but not the Moebius, am I right?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Wait- is the JL Pod in scale to the J2 model? I would think it's sort of in scale with the Polar Lights one, but not the Moebius, am I right?


According to folks here, both. or none. 

What I mean is that the real show used a trick of scale to show the pod launching. But the one used in the show is *half the size of what it should have been. *
Meaning if you make a true 1/35 scale pod to the Moebius 1/35 scale Jupiter II, is is actually too big to *really* fit where it is supposed to dock. 

The Johnny Lightning pod is smaller and about scaled to the smaller Polar Lights model. But it is also too big to fit in the Polar Lights J2, where it is supposed to dock. 

The upcoming pod/chariot kits will look perfect on the exterior of the Moebius kit. They will be in true 1:1 scale with each other. But it won't fit where it is supposed to dock. 

And the Johnny Lightning pod/chariot toy is mostly in 1:1 scale with the Polar Lights kit. 

But you could use the JL toy to launch from the Moebius kit, because it is sized as the trick used in the show. About half the size of what it really should be. 

I have no idea what I just said.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I have no idea what I just said.


No worries- I got it!:thumbsup:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Rl3058 said:


> I was hoping to kinda a modify that new kit to place the pod in its docking area with the door open to show the inside of the pod from the flight deck


I suspect a few of us have been thinking along those lines. This is what I've come up with.

Here's a pic I cobbled together cutting and pasting a side view of the Pod and Maureen and Dr. Smith standing next to it.










The red line represents the upstairs floor of the J2. We regularly see people walking into the Pod access room and straight into the Pod without climbing any steps, so I figure the Pod must be standing on a lower level floor, which I've shown in pink. To allow the upper floor to fit flush with the Pod door, the lower floor is recessed about three feet under the upper floor because the Pod leg protrudes outwards at an angle. The green lines represent the Pod access room wall, and the ceiling.

Problem 1: Even if we assume the upcoming 1/35 Pod is scaled to suit the upper deck of the J2, I'd have to create the lower level floor for the Pod to stand on. So far, so good. 

Problem 2: I just got the J2 kit out (haven't started building it yet) and placed the upper deck floor in its correct location on the lower hull. 

As it turns out, due to the quirks of Irwin Allen technology, the Pod access room floor is resting directly on top of the rear landing well. That means there's no possibility of scratch building the lower level floor, because there's nowhere for it to go.

So, that's the end of that plan.

P.S. Message to kdaracal. I've got to the end of season three, and, sorry to say, it looks like they only filmed two sequences showing the Pod leave the J2. They darken them, lighten them, and tint them, but it's the same two clips over and over. 

All the best,

Glenn

.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

GlennME said:


> I suspect a few of us have been thinking along those lines. This is what I've come up with.
> 
> Here's a pic I cobbled together cutting and pasting a side view of the Pod and Maureen and Dr. Smith standing next to it.
> 
> ...


Not to diminish the awesome work you've done here. I think using height and people interacting with the environment is definitely the way to go. Even though my "status" on Hobbytalk is "elder statesmen", I'm still a relative newbie. 

But from what I've gathered going way back into HT history, the developers of the Polar Lights J2 and the Moebius J2 (some were the same, I think) have done most of this kind of research and intensive leg work. I mean some of these gentlemen know every bolt and beam of these ships.

There is so much detailed research down deep in the threads of HT. One time I took a few days and started searching key names and search terms and found a wealth of information on all this stuff. Not just Pod stuff, but how the whole full size upper deck set could not possibly fit inside the filming model of the J2, or how the full size Pod has different exterior colors than the filming miniature. Really weird stuff. Most all of the model developers are right here with us on HT.

Once again, your research is critical. Please don't take this wrong. I have never seen anybody chronicle this kind of research so thoroughly. I am so in awe of folks like you with the passion and heart to go deep into the inner workings of this whole Irwin Allen Universe thing. And to involve your kids! (mine sometimes goes kicking and screaming) And I love following it and learning more and more. But I encourage you to take some spare moments and peek inside the HT archives. There is SO much fascinating stuff to be learned. And along the way, you'll get to know these folks and find guys and gals with the same passion as yourself! Good luck, my friend. And please keep up your awesome research! :wave:


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

>...the Pod access room floor is resting directly on top of the rear landing well.

This is a problem IF the pod drops directly down a vertical shaft. Say, however, that it moves through a circumferential "corridor" before launch to position directly above the externally visible "flight hatch," then emerges.

As to why this would be done, who knows or cares. But the necessity of its happening (in order for the "at rest" pod to clear the gear) points obliquely to what I said before: maybe the Jupiter had TWO pods (J-2A and J-2B, by number), either of which would move to an "at ready" position at need.

This makes no less sense than the pod's going unseen/unused during 2 seasons, or the lower deck's existing at all. Irwin would've loved it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GlennME said:


> As it turns out, due to the quirks of Irwin Allen technology, the Pod access room floor is resting directly on top of the rear landing well. That means there's no possibility of scratch building the lower level floor, because there's nowhere for it to go.
> 
> So, that's the end of that plan.


So that means that when you go through the Pod access door, you _actually_ make a right & continue down a short hall roughly the length of the one shown in "Kidnapped In Space", right? They just _showed_ it to us wrong on the show- you can still correct that without *too much* deviation from visual cannon...

Then, you just have to shift John & Maureen's stateroom more toward the center of the ship to put their rear wall against the wall of the Pod well, compressing a bit of the lower level expanse. We have to assume that as shown, the lower level was artificially blown up for filming purposes; it's actually about 30% smaller than we seem to see it.

Does that work for you at all, Glenn?


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Rl3058 said:


> I was hoping to kinda a modify that new kit to place the pod in its docking area with the door open to show the inside of the pod from the flight deck
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html#


In modelling terms, though, the door to the 1/35 pod will be scale to the J2 interior, yes? If you cannibalize the pod's rear wall without actually including what you couldn't see thru the hatch anyway, it could be done. I don't know how much if any of the pod's interior would fit under the upper hull slope, but maybe a little scratch building in forced perspective could make this work.
Of course, you'd ruin a pod model, but sometimes sacrifices need to be made.
And yes, if it looked like it would work, I just might do it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Rallystone said:


> if it looked like it would work, I just might do it.


Oh, that's as easy as pie! I was trying to see if a whole Pod could be incorporated into the model, and even removed to show the Pod's bay.
Just showing the visible part of it through the window or open doorway is child's play!:thumbsup:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

kdaracal said:


> Please don't take this wrong. I have never seen anybody chronicle this kind of research so thoroughly.


No worries kdaracal. 

My big plan for the J2 is to construct the missing upstairs floor, and create what we imagine might be there; storage areas, equipment, fuel cells, etc. so that when the upper hull is removed, it looks like the "real" J2 interior, or, some imaginary version of it.

When I heard about Moebius' plans for a 1/35 scale Pod and Chariot, my aim was to simply locate the Pod inside the J2 model, sitting in its proper location.

Until I'd started trawling through the episodes, I'd never really noticed that the Pod isn't just parked behind the entrance door, and once I checked the kit, and saw that the Pod room is directly above the rear landing well, that part of the plan went out the window. 

Had the Pod access room been on either side of the landing well, I think there would've been enough room to carry out my plan. Hopefully, all this has been of some benefit to other Hobby Talkers who were thinking along the same lines.

So, when I finally get this project completed, the Pod will be outside the J2, next to the Chariot.

All the best,

Glenn :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh, that's as easy as pie!:thumbsup:


mmmm...pie...

Judy: "_Mother! Cherry pie! How did you do it?_"
Maureen: "_On the computer!_"

Actually, I was just noting that what *RI3058* seemed to be after (showing the pod interior thru an open pod door and open hatch from the flight deck) could be done. The continued discussion, as fascinating and valid as it is, got away from that pretty quick to talk about the whole pod, which obviously would have been preferable if feasible. No problems, just thinking out loud. Yeah, that's wood you smell burning!:tongue:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, on my first build, I used Henry's Pod Bay decal, and put it in a boxed area that measured about 15mm deep. Long story short, it hit the inside of the upper hull big time. This time, that room is half that size, and it fits fine. So, theres not much room to fiddle with as far as clearance. The decal is pretty much to scale, which is quite a bit larger than the JL diecast pod. If you use the figures in the ship, it is going to look oddly out of scale.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My original idea was to have a "launched" pod floating under the open dock bay doors and tricking the eye like they did on the show. Just like in this picture:










Using a clear rod and scratching a little bay, only to be seen under the J2.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That will rock, surely.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> That will rock, surely.:thumbsup:


Thanks! But don't call me Shirley. :tongue:


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, y'all have convinced me. The J2 _must _have been designed and built for Alpha Control under contract on the planet Gallifrey!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A complicatedly interesting singularity, the J2 is...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

GlennME said:


> No worries kdaracal.
> 
> My big plan for the J2 is to construct the missing upstairs floor, and create what we imagine might be there; storage areas, equipment, fuel cells, etc. so that when the upper hull is removed, it looks like the "real" J2 interior, or, some imaginary version of it.
> 
> ...


Sounds fantastic. Hope to see it posted in the future!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*pod dropper*



kdaracal said:


> My original idea was to have a "launched" pod floating under the open dock bay doors and tricking the eye like they did on the show. Just like in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woodnt fishing line be more transparent ?


----------

